

Isle of Islay: 100% Tidal Power - mathewgj
http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2009/aug/25/scottish-power-islay-tidal

======
brg
How long until stories about the potential for danger from harnessing tidal
power. Not serious problems such as coastal development impacting with the
ecology on the coast. But far fetched worries such as how harnessing the
ocean's power will result in global changes to the temperature of the ocean or
dramatically affect plate tectonics by reducing currents.

New technologies always have a news cycle that goes from celebratory to fear-
mongering within a matter of weeks.

------
defen
Nice to know that all that money I've spent on Laphroaig over the years is
being put to good use.

------
mathewgj
I definitely think that traditional single-malts produced with renewable tidal
power is a better marketing angle than traditional single-malts produced with
nuclear power.

------
wlievens
Funny, I never heard of this island until yesterday evening when somebody was
talking about all the whiskey made there.

